

Ask HN: A service that takes you “off the grid”? - karlcoelho1

Ever since news broke out about the NSA and other organizations tracking the public on the internet, I thought there would be a major rise in services that protect you from being tracked, in other words, be taking &quot;off the grid&quot;. i.e. snapchat
======
mattkrea
You may have missed the point.

Signing up for more services would be exactly the opposite of getting off the
grid.

Instead, do things like hosting your own email, use an OpenPGP card to access
any Linux servers you run, stop using Facebook and Gmail, etc.

------
Artemis2
In what way is Snapchat "off the grid"?

